# Katherine's Bridals - Utah State Capitol Building



## twocolor (Jun 11, 2008)

Here are Katherine's Bridals.  I've never shot at the Capitol Building before, so that was a treat!  I really enjoyed it!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 11, 2008)

Great location
cool shots
love 5!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jun 11, 2008)

I think these are gorgeous!  I love em.  In the first one though, since the wall leads your eye sort of to the sky and the sky is blown you could add clouds possibly, or even make is light blue, then the blown space isn't destracting.  Awesome job!


----------



## JIP (Jun 11, 2008)

Great shots I would have loved to see more of the dome in #6 like a lower angle looking up with more of it visible Oh well mabye next time really love all of them though.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 11, 2008)

What a great set, did you encounter any problems shooting there?
the first one is my least favourite because of the sky but the rest I love the colours
 in the rest very good


----------



## twocolor (Jun 11, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> What a great set, did you encounter any problems shooting there?
> the first one is my least favourite because of the sky but the rest I love the colours
> in the rest very good


 
Problems with what exactly?
Getting in was easy and free - just had to make an appointment so that they made sure there weren't any other brides there (kinda nice I thought!)

Lighting was easy.  They have full glass ceiling, so I had mostly natural lighting.

My biggest problem was wanting to get the architecture in the picture, but remembering that it's also mostly about the bride.

I do agree with everyone on the first pic.  If anybody wants to show me how to put in a faux/semi faux blue sky, I'd love to see it!  I'm sure there's a way in PP somehow!


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, I just noticed in #3 that your bride has a similar pose as the subject in the mural!  Very cool.  Was that planned?  

#7 is my fave.  I love patterns.

Great job on the rest of the pictures too.


----------



## Jim H (Jun 12, 2008)

twocolor said:


> Problems with what exactly?


 Many public places are requiring permits ... or ... with security guards thinking you were faking a bridal shoot in some terrorist plot to scope out the building for future attacks (nope ... not kidding)


----------



## memento (Jun 12, 2008)

Jim H said:


> some terrorist plot to scope out the building for future attacks (nope ... not kidding)


 

or a ploy for kid porn ( ... :er: )


----------



## memento (Jun 12, 2008)

bags, forgot to say i like your pictures. 





sorry, i'm just sick of reading about how anyone in a public place with a camera is either plotting a terrorist attack or kid porn.


----------



## crowl31 (Jun 12, 2008)

#5 is my favorite picture.

That location is so amazing its hard to even notice the bride


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 12, 2008)

Jim H said:


> Many public places are requiring permits ... or ... with security guards thinking you were faking a bridal shoot in some terrorist plot to scope out the building for future attacks (nope ... not kidding)



Thats exactly what i meant thanks


----------



## twocolor (Jun 12, 2008)

Ironically, while I was shooting, a security guard came up to me and asked if I was the photographer (what gave it away, the camera around my neck, the tripod, or the reflector I had in my other hand) when I responded that I was, he said "Did you pay your preservation fee?"  um, WHAT???  I told him that when I called and booked my time, they hadn't said anything about a preservation fee.  He asked who I had talked to, I told him and he just said "okay, then, go ahead."  He left us alone the rest of the night!

So, has anyone ever had to pay a preservation fee??????:lmao:


----------



## twocolor (Jun 12, 2008)

Jim H said:


> Many public places are requiring permits ... or ... with security guards thinking you were faking a bridal shoot in some terrorist plot to scope out the building for future attacks (nope ... not kidding)


 
I think that here in Utah, people just assume that it's never going to happen here.  I think we're a little naive that way.  I think thats one of the best things about living here, everybody you see thinks the best of everyone they see.  Very friendly and trusting here!  One night I left my garage door open ALL night.  The kids had left the doors to my car wide open, and my purse and car keys were in the car.  When I woke up in the morning and noticed what I had done, I panicked, afraid of what I was going to find.  But everything was as it should be.  WOW!


----------



## Jim H (Jun 12, 2008)

memento said:


> sorry, i'm just sick of reading about how anyone in a public place with a camera is either plotting a terrorist attack or kid porn.


Yeah ... but only seems to be with a pro rig. Could have a hundred cell-cams and digi point & shoots ... but the person with the pro rig will be the one that gets hassled



twocolor said:


> I think that here in Utah, people just assume that it's never going to happen here. I think we're a little naive that way. I think thats one of the best things about living here, everybody you see thinks the best of everyone they see. Very friendly and trusting here! One night I left my garage door open ALL night. The kids had left the doors to my car wide open, and my purse and car keys were in the car. When I woke up in the morning and noticed what I had done, I panicked, afraid of what I was going to find. But everything was as it should be. WOW!


You do have it lucky there. Back when i lived in Minneapolis plenty of cases of burglary in broad daylight breaking down doors and windows.

btw .. I too forgot to C&C the images.

#1 looks like its on the cusp of blowing out - that lamp is kind of distracting. Were you going for the series of them leading of of frame?

#2-3, 5-9 look well exposed. That wedding dress is a crisp white not gray or blown. The flower colors add an excellent element and don't distract away from the subject

#4 Im sure you already know about the BG ... leave it at that. I like the leading lines created with the banister and the camera tilt. My only wish is that she would have tilted her torso camera right.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jun 12, 2008)

I think #7 is pretty neat


----------



## butterflygirl (Jun 13, 2008)

I also love 7 the best! Neat leading lines!

In a couple of them her face just seems a little dark to me (although I'm at work and it could be my crappy monitor) especially in three and four. 

But I love the set! Gorgeous setting with a gorgeous bride! Can't go wrong!


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not really into these. 2, 8 and 9 look soft while most of the others have an unbalanced feel and dark shadows on what should be focal points. At least you don't have giant logos plastered all over them though. You might want to study fill flash techniques which will help you balance your photos and give you better prints with less retouching.


----------



## twocolor (Jun 13, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> I'm not really into these. 2, 8 and 9 look soft while most of the others have an unbalanced feel and dark shadows on what should be focal points. At least you don't have giant logos plastered all over them though. You might want to study fill flash techniques which will help you balance your photos and give you better prints with less retouching.


 
I'm sorry, but as I go back and study these, I really don't see any dark shadows. The ones that you say are soft, have had some skin softening technics done on them to remove skin blemishes and make the bride have that porcelin skin that every woman wants to have.  If you take a look at her eyes (the most important part of any photo) you'll see that they are crisp and in focus.  The others were taken from far enough away, #7 was taken with a telephoto lens from the third floor balcony, that a fill flash wouldn't have done anything at all. And, I'm not sure that they need them. I'm honestly surprised by your critique. Usually I agree to some extent with the critique I get, and I try to use the critique on my next shoot, but I just don't see any "dark shadows"


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 13, 2008)

twocolor said:


> I'm sorry, but as I go back and study these, I really don't see any dark shadows. The ones that you say are soft, have had some skin softening technics done on them to remove skin blemishes and make the bride have that porcelin skin that every woman wants to have.  If you take a look at her eyes (the most important part of any photo) you'll see that they are crisp and in focus.  The others were taken from far enough away, #7 was taken with a telephoto lens from the third floor balcony, that a fill flash wouldn't have done anything at all. And, I'm not sure that they need them. I'm honestly surprised by your critique. Usually I agree to some extent with the critique I get, and I try to use the critique on my next shoot, but I just don't see any "dark shadows"



Your flash doesn't have to be attached to your camera to be used. And especially with a white dress (very distracting), lighting should be used to bring attention to the face. And you can't tell me that you've never heard of balancing flash with ambient light. I'm sorry if I've surprised you with some critical comments, but all this "great job!" stuff is not helping you. 

Here is a sample of what I think is balanced lighting. http://www.flickr.com/photos/22790325@N04/2575910918/sizes/m/


----------

